# Something that happened in sparring today...



## Sam (Jan 3, 2006)

You won't believe the **** that happened tonight at karate.
First, let me tell you about Hofer. Hofer is this 7th degree blackbelt who is probably the second most dangerous man alive. He's better at karate than anyone has any right to be. He's scary as hell. Fighting him is like bungee jumping; its fun as hell but you know the rope (and then your neck) could snap at any second.

On my more daring nights, I call him out to fight. However, tonight, he called me out. Well, invited me to call him out. "Samantha! You want [to fight] me?" What was I supposed to say?

We go to our side of the room to fight, the left side. Someone behind me is talking to me, and I turn to listen. As I turn to face the center of the ring, I see Dave Hofer running STRAIGHT in on me with a hand blitz. When you see Hofer running at you, every muscle, every bone, every _cell _of your existence yells, "RUN! RUN YOU IDIOT, OR YOU'RE GOING TO DIE!"
I didn't have time to think two entire sentances though. I didn't have time to think at all. I threw an automatic side kick to his ribs, almost as hard as I could. I swear to god the sound echoed through the studio - or maybe just in my head.

I would give a month's tuition if I had a video clip of the look of absolute horror on my face after this. At this point, I DID have time to think, and I wanted to run out the room, out the door, and down the busy street wearing my sparring gear, sweaty clothes, and no shoes.

I didn't really pay attention to his reaction, because I was thinking, "Ohmigod ohmigod ohmigod ohmigod ohmigod he's gonna kill me me ohmigod..." He stumbled back and almost fell on his butt. It was as close to undignified as I've ever seen him. One of my blackbelt friends said if it had been anyone else they WOULD have been on their butt.

Everyone was teasing me about it later though, Joe (a 6th dan instructor) had been saying before class that he wanted to fight me, but he retracted that statement, and Katya (a brown belt girl a few yrs younger than me) just started laughing at me when I walked by her, and Wes (12 year old blue belt) had something to say too... and of course Dave (black belt friend previously mentioned, not the one kicked) and Lanya (young lady blue belt). Dave who I kicked, said I nearly broke him in half. He told me it was a good kick. 

I don't know if I should dance naked on the roof in celebration or wash Dave's car and bring him expensive scotch in apology.

Oh, and earlier that night I got Lanya on the back line and told her not to run into Steve (an instructor) and when she looked up at him I blitzed her (it was all in fun)


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 3, 2006)

I think you did good, and it all ended well.  Hofer probably chalked it up to himself not protecting a spot in his attack.  Even a 7th dan can underestimate or forget.

- Ceicei


----------



## Lisa (Jan 3, 2006)

You did great Sam!  That was truly an excellent story.


----------



## Cujo (Jan 4, 2006)

Great job Sam! You can tell you have a technique down pat when you no longer have to think about it, it just happens. 

Pax
Cujo


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 4, 2006)

Good job, Sam. Your Kenpo skills are now officially burned into your neurons! As to what you should do; try both (being *extra* nice to him AND *dancing* for joy). 

Postscript: Congratulations on your MT "Reputation Beyond Repute".


----------



## rziriak (Jan 4, 2006)

This is a great story!  Many lessons learned by both parties.  I'm sure he will NOT make the same mistake next time!


----------



## green meanie (Jan 4, 2006)

Woo hoo! Adda girl!!! Don't offer any apologies, just brace yourself for the beatings that are to come.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 4, 2006)

You did great Sam! :asian:


----------



## MJS (Jan 4, 2006)

Good job Sam!  This is the point that is important to reach...not thinking "Hmm...ok, what do I do now?"  but instead, naturally reacting to what's being presented to you.

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 4, 2006)

Great Sam see it just goes to show everybody don't think just re-act. 
As you re-acted the person feel. artyon: 
Terry


----------



## jdinca (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice work! MInd, no mind. I would have paid money to see the shocked look on his face. I'm sure he was thinking about what he did wrong as he was moving through the air. Probably something like "whoops!", or "oof!". 

I can appreciate your trepidation at what may be coming but I don't think you need to be too concerned.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2006)

Heh. Good deal!


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jan 4, 2006)

That's cool. Good job!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm just leaving this one alone. . .it'll ruin my bad reputation.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Jan 5, 2006)

No one is invincible, and this is the most important lesson to learn, especially when you become better than the majority of students, you need to always employ visual perception and to learn how to pick your moment, and more importantly never, ever, ever underestimate your oponannt even if they are considered less skillfull than yourself, because they can always get the jump on you (pride leads to a fall and haughtiness to destruction). Also I wouldn't worry about the scotch, if he his a true martial artist he will realise that this is another learning curve on the way to perfection.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 5, 2006)

Good job, you reacted at the appropriate time without thought.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Ric Flair (Jan 5, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> You won't believe the **** that happened tonight at karate.
> First, let me tell you about Hofer. Hofer is this 7th degree blackbelt who is probably the second most dangerous man alive. He's better at karate than anyone has any right to be. He's scary as hell. Fighting him is like bungee jumping; its fun as hell but you know the rope (and then your neck) could snap at any second.
> 
> On my more daring nights, I call him out to fight. However, tonight, he called me out. Well, invited me to call him out. "Samantha! You want [to fight] me?" What was I supposed to say?
> ...


 
LOL it seems like this 7th Dan guy of yours wasn't properly trained in the art of "chasing an opponent"  if he ever took boxing, he would have developed a safer way of chasing you.  You did what you had to do and it worked.  COol.

"I am more weary of the woman who practiced the same kick/punch 1000 times, than the woman who practiced a 1000 different kicks/punches in a few days"  an interpretation of what Bruce Lee once said.


----------



## Matt (Jan 5, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> I didn't have time to think two entire sentances though. I didn't have time to think at all. I threw an automatic side kick to his ribs, almost as hard as I could. I swear to god the sound echoed through the studio - or maybe just in my head.


Sounds good, now just follow up on the kick with some finishes. 


> Dave who I kicked, said I nearly broke him in half. He told me it was a good kick.


If he's your teacher, I bet he's proud as can be right now. 


> I don't know if I should dance naked on the roof in celebration or wash Dave's car and bring him expensive scotch in apology.


No comment, it's too easy...


----------



## Shrfu_Eric (Jan 5, 2006)

well done. No one should be running at an opponent anyway.

Just don't celebrate too much. Pat yourself on the back and move on ... too much celebration may back fire.

congrats

Eric


----------



## DavidCC (Jan 5, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> I don't know if I should dance naked on the roof in celebration or wash Dave's car and bring him expensive scotch in apology.


 
Have you considered drinking the scotch and washing his car naked?  Probably illegal in a number of ways.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 5, 2006)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> Have you considered drinking the scotch and washing his car naked? Probably illegal in a number of ways.


 
Yes. It most definately is. A shame really. I think it would bring the different arts together if we all made naked scotch drinking car washing a belt requirement. Who wants to take a crack at trying to design a kata for it?


----------



## Sam (Jan 5, 2006)

*points to her custom title*

That's an extra illegal.


----------



## jsdduke (Jan 6, 2006)

Great Job! I think your response was quite appropriate and well waranted.Seems like the person in question has some aggression and ego problems.


----------



## DavidCC (Jan 6, 2006)

OK, more seriously and without any nudity or under-age drinking  (In other words, a boring reply):

If it was me, and I'm sure many of us have been in similar situation, I let him know that although I am proud I was able to do it, I also knew that the ONLY reason I was able to do so was because of how well he had taught me.


----------

